

How Silicon Valley trolled Mozilla's CO out of office - tryary
http://tryary.com/news/1272/how-silicon-valley-trolled-mozil

======
arthursilva
Publicly crucified 6 years later due to the intolerance of the community. I
thought that's what we're trying to avoid...

------
vajorie
> the tech community proved itself remarkably intolerant this week when it
> forced the .

Are.. you.. kidding.. me?...

A - I think lgbti I employ should not be allowed the same rights as my other
employees

B - We want equal treatment under the law.

Which one of these is intolerant again?

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, you can argue anything if you start from a false premise, like case A
above. I'm just not seeing that in
[https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/inclusiveness-at-
mozilla/](https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/inclusiveness-at-mozilla/)

~~~
Moto7451
This article also runs under the premise that a CEO should be held to the same
standards as someone without the same sweeping policy making ability a CEO
has. That seems to be a common appeal in these articles.

